# Getting rid of allergies naturally?



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I just re-read my post and none of it pertains to actual airborne allergies or environmental factors which begs the question as to why I posted from an outsider perspective.....


Needless to say that it's all relevant to the allergies you described. I wasn't so allergic to cats before demon device either. I had two of them. Then I could not be around them and had to re-home them (thankfully I can still see them from time to time). I became allergic to my bedding both with dust mite and feathers (WTF!! My comforter and pillows!). Allergies generally are best avoided but if your system is overloaded with things that make you susceptible it just gets worse. So if you are in a general state of ease allergy wise ie food and such you can cope better with small doses (within reason). When I'm generally ill I can't be around cats but when I'm well I can. So now you can refer to the previous post. It might make more sense.


----------

